# Mignon Mk2 fine grind question



## Tbay1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Folks,

Just received my Eureka Mignon Mk2 last week and when grinding on a fine setting I'm noticing that the coffee sometimes comes out in clumps (like small oxo cubes) is this normal? I end up having to break these before transferring to the portafilter.

Mike


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

As far as I know, clumping is typical of the Mignon. Still a great grinder


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Mignon does clump, it does get better from new after a few kilos goes through it.

Great grinder


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes, quite normal. The clumps resemble cubes because the exit chute is square rather than round. From my experience, the finer the grind, the more tightly compacted the coffee when it exits.

If your grinder is brand new it will take a while to "season" the burrs. Maybe find a local roaster who might be willing to sell/give you a few kilos of reject beans (roasted) to feed through the grinder.

Best of luck


----------



## Tbay1 (Oct 21, 2017)

RDC8 said:


> Yes, quite normal. The clumps resemble cubes because the exit chute is square rather than round. From my experience, the finer the grind, the more tightly compacted the coffee when it exits.
> 
> If your grinder is brand new it will take a while to "season" the burrs. Maybe find a local roaster who might be willing to sell/give you a few kilos of reject beans (roasted) to feed through the grinder.
> 
> Best of luck


Had about 1kg through it already.........was provided with 1kg of seasoning beans (only used half the bag)....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

As the others have said, it does seem to be typical of the Mignon, but that doesn't stop it from being pretty much the best in its price class and very kitchen friendly. I don't think clumping is as big an issue as it's made out to be. The weak forces holding the clumps together fall apart at the slightest touch, never mind being tamped. Lots of much more expensive grinders can clump too, often as a result of anti-static flaps or grids. It's usually necessary to have to do 'something' to try to get an even pile of coffee before tamping, whether that be WDT, RDT, OCD, a shake and a tap or poking around with a paper clip. I wouldn't worry about it - just try to flatten the output gently so it's fairly even before tamping.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

I haven't found the clumping on my Mignon(had it a month) to be a problem although it definitely is a trait of the Mignon so don't worry about it. I grind into a steel cup that sits neatly under the chute(hands free) and then give it a shake and transfer to the portafilter and tamp!

Lots of people will recommend taking the front panel off the grinder and removing a little piece of black plastic which blocks half the chute to reduce clumping issues. However, I did try this out of interest and found no real difference so popped it back in, the clumps arn't an issue and it really is an amazing little grinder!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

It definitely gets less clumpy the more it's used.

I grind into a ceramic ramekin anyway, if I just put the portafilter directly under the chute I'm guaranteed to get grinds on the worktop.

The ramekin is wider and catches every last grind.

Then a simple stir and into the basket.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Yes mine has been the same from new. Only had a couple of hundred g through it so far.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Tbay1 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Just received my Eureka Mignon Mk2 last week and when grinding on a fine setting I'm noticing that the coffee sometimes comes out in clumps (like small oxo cubes) is this normal? I end up having to break these before transferring to the portafilter.
> 
> Mike


Yes


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You can use something like a toothpick to gently break up the clumps before tamping.


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Mine used to clump but doesn't anymore for some reason.

Either way halfway through the dose (I use OD) I would just lightly tamp it to flatten out the clumps.


----------



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

Clumps are no problem. I too use a ceramic ramekin to grind into then stir with a teaspoon before spooning into portafilter. The ramekin serves two purposes, saving a mess / spilt wasted coffee and allows a quick stir to evenly break up the very weak "clumps". All good. Great grinder.


----------

